# My New Trio - Rux, Roux and Splinter!



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I just got home and finished trying to feed my new boys - Rux, Roux and Splinter! I think they are nine days old, feel free to give your guess. Eyes are still closed but I am already in love. They didn't want to eat and were not only pushing the paintbrush away, but cleaning the food off their faces. Sooo cute. I also got two to not only urinate but also defecate for me. They may have JUST eaten so I'm not too worried about that yet. I'll try again in an hour. Pictured is my set-up and my boys. 

(Drag images to toolbar for full-size)


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Adorable! I've been following your threads on wanting to start with pinkies and I have to agree with the others, you have a much better shot at raising them at this age rather than as newborns. I look forward to seeing these handsome little men grow and getting to know their personalities!


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm having a hard time getting them to wake up for meal time. Is every 2 hours too soon at this age? Should I move it to every 3?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

No, 1 1/2 to 2 hours is what they should be fed at. Keep at it. Try to wake them up with some gentle grooming with a warm damp Q Tip. Try to get them to potty before and after each meal too.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm still having a little trouble and I'm kinda panicking. They're still using the bathroom and they eat just not a much as I think they need to. I'm dipping the brush less than ten times a feeding. At the beginning of the feeding, they are dehydrated in the sense that I am able to pinch their skin and it won't go down but by the end of the feeding it no longer does that. I added electrolytes this feeding to try and combat that. Am I doing good or killing these babies? Their ears are coming off their heads today which I was excited about


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I made them wait 3 hours that last time and 2/3 ate readily. They seem to take turns actually wanting food but things were a bit better that feeding.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

The two that's ears are lifting are doing much better. The smaller one is still being difficult. Feeling much better about myself now though.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Babies don't eat very much, pinkies only eat a few drops. These little ones are still just that, little. Don't wind yourself up into a panic attack, just remember that they have tiny little tummys. As long as they're eating they're doing good. You can try an get the one to eat a little more but you shouldn't have to worry too much so long as he's eating. 

I don't know about the others but I would personally love to see more photos of these little guys as they grow!


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I have an anxiety disorder so I tend to do just that, lol. I found a little ratty turd on the fleece when I checked on them a bit ago so they're starting to go on their own. I'm going to get fleece and cotton on Friday so I can make their cage set and have it set up next weekend as they won't be able to stay in the critter keeper long after their eyes open. Thanks for the reassurance, I'll take a picture when they eat in 20 minutes.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

After this last feeding before I'm off to bed, I am a little humored. I tried naming them before I got to know them which I should know never works for me. If a mod sees this, could you change the names in the title to Kaiser, Tobias and Behr? I'm so hopelessly in love with my babies. <3


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

Split between Tobias and Archibald. Hmm.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

The two older boys aren't to thrilled about the paint brush anymore. Should I try some lab block mush or rice or oatmeal cereal? The oatmeal cereal I have is banana flavored.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I am taking the older boys out for a bit, starting with Tobias, the capped. He bruxed and even attempted boggling regardless of his eyes not being open yet lol. Kaisers turn now!


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm thinking the big boys don't want to eat as often. They only actively eat every other feeding now.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

We have two sets of open ears!


----------



## Reedrat (Oct 17, 2014)

It is going to be so fun watching them grow! I've so much enjoyed that part even with the bad that happened with my sweet litter.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm already head over heels for these three. I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such cute babies


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I lost Behr - the blue Rex. Posting about it in behavior as he was killed.


----------



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

Tobias is the lone survivor of the three. My heart is aching but Tob is comforting me amazingly well. He's bruxing I'm my arms right now. <3


----------

